# 3D Printing > 3D Printing News, Interviews & Editorials Supplied by 3DPrint.com >  Miguel Zavala Has Made 300 3D Prints from Dungeons & Dragons

## Brian_Krassenstein

A year and a half ago, hardcore Dungeons & Dragons player Miguel Zavala started a project to design and 3D print every monster in the legendary Dungeons & Dragons Monster Manual Sourcebook. That is almost three hundred different 3D models, including dragons, orcs, trolls and every weird, bizarre and downright ridiculous creature that the classic roleplaying game had to offer. He has now finished all of the NPCs from Appendix B, which finally completes his project. You can find out how to get the STL files for all of Zavala’s D&D minis at 3DPrint.com: https://3dprint.com/132642/free-library-dungeons-dragons/ ‎

----------


## mz4250

Hello, and thank you very much for posting my works :-)

----------


## alexrawlins

This is really cool

----------


## ralphzoontjens

And a great personal achievement as well I imagine!

----------

